#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Deep Freeze - excluir pastas?

## osmano807

Olá, estou querendo implementar o Deep Freeze na minha Lan House, mas o problema é: como liberar uma pasta específica da restauração?
É que eu quero que a pasta C:\Documents And Settings fique fora de sua proteção, mas em todo lugar que olho ele só bloqueia o drive inteiro.

Alguma solução para isto? Outro software?

----------


## Alex Martini

Não dá, ele só pode liberar unidades, vc pode criar outra partição e deixa-lá desfrezada, mas não só um diretório da mesma.

----------


## pedrovigia

no meu cyber foi preciso colocar C:\Documents And Settings em outra partição.

uma dica para instalar mais repidamente usa o comando:

c:\deepfreeze.exe /install /freeze=c /pw=senha

freeze é a unidade e pw a senha que vc escolher.

----------


## AndrioPJ

se nao me engano, nas versoes mais recente do deep freze da para escolher as pastas..
nas mais antigas, apenas as unidades...

----------


## osmano807

Vou ver se eu pego um trial das versões mais novas para testar.

Mas não existe outro programa que faz isto, ou uma alternativa free?

----------


## izaufernandes

Não sei se é o seu problema, eu uso o deep e o vscyber como gerenciador na minha lan. Criei uma pasta compartilhada no servidor "Meus Documentos Lan" nas estações você vai em meus documentos clica com o botão direito e no endereço da pasta você seta todas estações para esta pasta compartilhada. Todos os aquivos salvos em todas estações vão parar no servidor na pasta compartilhada, você cria um atalho para a mesma no seu gerenciador. Quando reiniciar tudo que tiver lá vai tá salvo.

Fiz uma pasta de músicas e outra de clipes no servidor tudo compartilhado (só colocar o atalho no seu gerenciador) ficou filé.

----------


## osmano807

> Não sei se é o seu problema, eu uso o deep e o vscyber como gerenciador na minha lan. Criei uma pasta compartilhada no servidor "Meus Documentos Lan" nas estações você vai em meus documentos clica com o botão direito e no endereço da pasta você seta todas estações para esta pasta compartilhada. Todos os aquivos salvos em todas estações vão parar no servidor na pasta compartilhada, você cria um atalho para a mesma no seu gerenciador. Quando reiniciar tudo que tiver lá vai tá salvo.
> 
> Fiz uma pasta de músicas e outra de clipes no servidor tudo compartilhado (só colocar o atalho no seu gerenciador) ficou filé.


Já fiz perfil remoto uma vez, mas gera muito acesso ao servidor, além de que dá umas travadas na leitura, e também sobrecarrega a rede. Fora que se o servidor estiver desligado, as máquinas não carregam o perfil.

Parece que axei um programa que libera as pastas específicas, mas tem que testar mais, não é tão conhecido como o deep freeze.

----------


## pedrovigia

> Vou ver se eu pego um trial das versões mais novas para testar.
> 
> Mas não existe outro programa que faz isto, ou uma alternativa free?


tem o Shadow Defender que vc pode escolher as pastas, mais free não tem ainda ......

----------


## Não Registrado

> Não dá, ele só pode liberar unidades, vc pode criar outra partição e deixa-lá desfrezada, mas não só um diretório da mesma.


Amigo e o seguinte eu tenho uma lan instalei o deep freeze 5 mas quanto vou pedir para desativar ele pede a senha mas eu nao cadastrei nenhuma senha durante a instalaçao vc poderia me dizer qual a senha que vem nele ou outra soluçao 

msn: [email protected]

----------


## Tiburcio

CARA!!! Voce tem Uma ferramenta na mao que sai de graça. WINDOWS SERVER / WINDOWS XP ou 7 estação. Através de GPO e Permissões NTFS voce faz tudo isso sem ter que pegar softwares de terceiros e pagar por isso, e é muito eficaz.

Converse com algum amigo seu que tenha cursos da microsoft voltados á certificação MCSE ou MCITP-SE

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Opticyber, p/ mim o melhor

----------

